# Review of the Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite



## NodeBytes (Oct 18, 2013)

So I had some spare time while on vacation so I finally finished the first revision of a review on the EdgeRouter lite. For anyone wanting to see more pictures of the system I posted screenshots as well...

http://www.bcarlsonmedia.com/projectlog/2013/10/18/ubiquiti-edge-router-lite-review

If you want to see anything else that isn't there or have questions let me know.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 18, 2013)

Pretty awesome, did you get a good deal on it?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 18, 2013)

Heard from @Boltersdriveer that it was pretty good too.

Maybe Colocrossing should use these instead because they can't afford others. (According to benchmarks, it showed that they were even better than expensive CISCO and Jupiner routers)


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 18, 2013)

I love those ER Lites! We had 2 in Tampa (VRRP) and they were amazing. Then again, I'm a huge fan of Vyatta so having a hardware router running Vyatta was a win-win for us since our scripts ported over without any changes.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 18, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Pretty awesome, did you get a good deal on it?


Yeah, I spent just what it is worth on Amazon plus I had some credit on Amazon from a promo so in total I payed about $70 for it. 



GIANT_CRAB said:


> Heard from @Boltersdriveer that it was pretty good too.
> 
> Maybe Colocrossing should use these instead because they can't afford others. (According to benchmarks, it showed that they were even better than expensive CISCO and Jupiner routers)


In some ways it's better, in others not as much.



KuJoe said:


> I love those ER Lites! We had 2 in Tampa (VRRP) and they were amazing. Then again, I'm a huge fan of Vyatta so having a hardware router running Vyatta was a win-win for us since our scripts ported over without any changes.


I saw your posts before and I liked what I saw so I tried em out. They're awesome!


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 19, 2013)

We have one in our colo in Manchester, lovely piece of kit - finally some decent GUI compared to the bog standard!


----------



## bdtech (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone use this is their primary router for VPS hosts? Can you make a pair of these highly available?


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 19, 2013)

We were running 2 in our Tampa cabinet with 7 VPS nodes pushing 70-100Mbps without issue. VRRP worked perfect (minus IPv6).


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 19, 2013)

How many gigabit drops do you have connected?


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 19, 2013)

We had just a single drop to each router.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sadly even the highest end model that is now released doesn't have 10G ports. At least there's SFP.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 19, 2013)

For the price, you can't really find much better. 10Gbps would be nice though.


----------



## DamienSB (Oct 20, 2013)

@kujoe does/can it handle BGP?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> @kujoe does/can it handle BGP?


I'm not Kujoe but yes it does.


----------



## DamienSB (Oct 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm not Kujoe but yes it does.


Well, im asking if it does *well* running BGP, Just because you can "conf t | router bgp #" doesnt mean it can handle full bgp tables. I see that it does have 512MB of ram, but i'm not sure if that is enough. @KuJoe do you run BGP on them?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> Well, im asking if it does *well* running BGP, Just because you can "conf t | router bgp #" doesnt mean it can handle full bgp tables. I see that it does have 512MB of ram, but i'm not sure if that is enough. @KuJoe do you run BGP on them?


Well, again, I'm not KuJoe but I know somebody who uses these quite seriously so to speak and it does well at BGP.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 21, 2013)

We did static routes only.


----------



## Wintereise (Oct 21, 2013)

I really doubt this will do fulltable BGP, and actually be able to hold onto that.

tl;dr: Go get routerboards if you need el cheapo BGP routers.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I would take this over any routerboard any day.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm just running static routes as well.

I know of others in the ubiquiti community who are using it for BGP in a production environment and apparently it works well.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 21, 2013)

It seems that these routers are being used mostly by ISPs who push a lot more traffic that we did. That's good enough for me.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 22, 2013)

The Mikrotik CCR should support XFP's now.


----------



## Rob T (Oct 25, 2013)

We've used the ERLite3 for a few clients now and they seem to work pretty well.  I haven't configured BGP yet.  According to my research it's supposed to handle a full table, but it looks to me like the config would be command line only for BGP - I saw nothing in the GUI for setting up BGP.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 25, 2013)

The GUI is limited but the CLI is very similar to Vyatta so it's a piece of cake to configure.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 25, 2013)

BGP is CLI only.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 25, 2013)

And for those of you who might need assistance with the CLI, feel free to PM me with specific questions. I'll be happy to help where I can. I'm not an expert and I particularly hate networking, but I'm comfortable with a lot of the basics like BGP, tunnels, static routes, and HA (VRRP).


----------

